# ST CHRISTOPHERS VILLAGE, Nr Larnaca



## Barnabas (Apr 24, 2009)

My wife and me have invested in a villa in St Christophers Village and would like to meet others who have done the same with view to sharing and exchanging information. If you have already visited the site, bought furniture etc we would like to hear from you.
Barnabas


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Barnabas said:


> My wife and me have invested in a villa in St Christophers Village and would like to meet others who have done the same with view to sharing and exchanging information. If you have already visited the site, bought furniture etc we would like to hear from you.
> Barnabas


Hi Barnabas
Take a look at this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...s-living-cyprus/16763-villa-near-larnaca.html

Veronica


----------

